# Magic the Gathering Tactics Freeze



## Toast mit Mett (25. Februar 2012)

Hey Leutz,

habe ein Problem mit Magic The Gathering Tactics das ich kostenlos über Steam gezogen habe. Neuerdings treten , aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen Freeze´s auf. Das Spiel lässt sich dann nurnoch über Taskmanager schließen. Habe schon über Steam das Spiel auf Fehler überprüft und es neu geladen. Ohne Erfolg.

Mein Sys:
Win 7 Ulti 64Bit
i7 2600k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5-B3
8 GB DDR3
Nvidia 9800 GT ( ich warte auf Kepler)

Würde gern weiterzibbeln, ist nen gutes Game

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.02.2012 um 16:52 ----------

Freeze`s sind in der Regel doch Temperaturprobleme, oder ?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (27. Februar 2012)

Jemand ne Ahnung, was es sein könnte?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (2. März 2012)

Folgendes steht im Protokoll:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: MtGTactics.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4f4ed84a
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: MtGTactics.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4f4ed84a
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000409
Fehleroffset: 0x00254452
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x518
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01ccf864db177609
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\magic the gathering tactics\MtGTactics.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\magic the gathering tactics\MtGTactics.exe
Berichtskennung: 10a473f9-6459-11e1-8125-1c6f65c56faf


----------

